# Biete: Beckhoff SPS



## Hups (22 März 2022)

Bitte um Angebot für beiliegende Teile - alles am Foto ersichtlich.
funktionstüchtig, war 3 Jahre in einer Ausstellung verbaut.


----------



## elmoklemme (2 Juni 2022)

Hallo Hups,

ist die Steuerung noch verfügbar?

Gruß
Elmoklemme


----------



## Hups (2 Juni 2022)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Hallo Hups,
> 
> ist die Steuerung noch verfügbar?
> 
> ...


Ja, ist noch verfügbar!


----------

